
Microsoft Open-Sourced Calculator - Sytten
https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator
======
sneak
This reads like those java enterprisey code style satire/spoof codebases.

~~~
someguy1234567
Sure does.

[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

------
kkarakk
Can anyone link me a PERFORMANT universal app? fast startup, fast usage, the
works. i've never seen one in the wild and even this calculator is kinda
dogshite by those standards. is it just not possible on this stack?

~~~
fenesiistvan
I don't understand why this is downvoted. The most obvious problem with the
new calculator is it's slow startup, noticeable also wits SSD.

~~~
WorldMaker
It's a "your mileage _will_ vary" subjective judgment that isn't particularly
helpful as a constructive criticism.

For what little it is worth, and it is presumably quite little as anecdata in
present company, I've never noticed any performance issues with the Universal
version of Calculator, and "time until first keypress recognition" feels the
same to me as Windows 7's Win32 Calc.exe, with the old synchronous window
message pump "wait for the hourglass to stop spinning" of a classic Win32
window replaced with a usually very quick splash screen.

It seems to me just as likely that y'all've forgotten all the time you've
spent waiting for spinning hourglasses in Win32 (good old, rose tinted glasses
phenomenon that) when you deride Universal app performance. Sure, there are
plenty of Universal apps that could use a performance tune-up, in general, but
there are just as many (or more likely plenty more) bad Win32 apps out there
whose terrible performance is papered over with hourglasses and the passage of
time afforded by Moore's Law.

~~~
fenesiistvan
When i type calc and hit enter, I espect that I can immediately type the
number key strokes for the calc app, with no any pause between the enter and
my first number keystroke.

I have a 8 core cpu, 32 gb ram, ssd. There is no any good reasoning for why I
shoud wait for a calc app stratup.

------
WorldMaker
More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217)

------
MikeTheGreat
Has anyone heard anything about MS File Explorer getting open sourced?

I'm using a Lite version of Directory Opus from a Humble Bundle mostly because
the MS File Explorer does some weird things with the left-side tree view. It
would be _awesome_ to fix + recompile that :)

(Side question: Is the file explorer it's own app, or part of the larger
Windows GUI shell?)

~~~
type0
WinFile is MIT licensed now, maybe you have confused it with File explorer
-don't think that could happen anytime soon.

[https://github.com/Microsoft/winfile](https://github.com/Microsoft/winfile)

~~~
WorldMaker
Aside: the Windows OneCore and Shell Experience and C-Shell refactoring
efforts have done a lot of work moving File Explorer into its own application
finally divorced from a lot of the rest of the GUI. You can see it in Task
Manager in 10 versus previous, esp. XP: fewer miscellaneous Explorer.exe
processes and more fun new components like Windows Shell Experience Host.
(Hard-crashing Explorer.exe is a lot less devastating to overall the stability
of Windows 10 than it was back in XP [or 95].)

So we seem to be a lot closer today to a world where File Explorer is just
another app, and maybe even considerable for open source development, than you
may imagine.

~~~
MikeTheGreat
I hadn't heard about CShell. Thanks for posting!

~~~
WorldMaker
Yeah, it's an interesting topic that Microsoft for multiple reasons is keeping
mostly behind the curtain. I like following C-Shell rumors, as a Windows
mobile fan (rumors are that it was hoped C-Shell would have been a lot faster
to build and might have kept Windows 10 on mobile form factors "alive"
longer), and also because it sounds like a lot of cool effort that will
probably be underappreciated when it actually finishes.

------
someguy1234567
Note it's _Managed_ c++/CLI, not old school original native c++1337. Why not
just use C# then...? It's so much easier to write.

~~~
WorldMaker
A lot of the guts of it are still the same ones that have been in C/C++ from
the "dawn of time" of calc.exe. One thing to notice, for instance is that the
"RatPack" infinite-precision rational library in the middle of the repository
has a Copyright date specifically in it of 1995 and that seems credible.

(Also, it's C++/CX which is similar in syntax but different in runtime to
Managed C++/CLI. C++/CX produces WinRT-flavor COM bindings, not CLR-intended
IL code. It sounds like some folks are hoping to migrate it, now that it is
open source and could be done as a community effort, to even more modern
C++/WinRT which uses modern C++ features and does away with the need of
special syntax.)

~~~
someguy1234567
Oh you're right it is c++/cx. I saw that carrot pointer and jumped to
conclusions.

------
Ayesh
Over 4000 stars. Nice.

